# Backpack hoodie???



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

So not to dabate backpacks but is this the next fashion craze in snowboarding? 
Maybe this fashion trend hasn't made its way from the west coast to the Midwest yet...



















or maybe the throw back Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles....


----------



## futurefunk (Jan 3, 2009)

I would put my sai in her sewage drain if you know what I mean.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

futurefunk said:


> I would put my sai in her sewage drain if you know what I mean.


while shes still wearing the backpack too I bet


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> while shes still wearing the backpack too I bet


it's like an "i'm on extacy" flag...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*I show up with a fully charged dildo.*

I wasn't too sure until the TMNT one. Now i'm sure.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

At least it isn't a solar powered dildo for my bindings.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

slyder said:


> So not to dabate backpacks but is this the next fashion craze in snowboarding?
> Maybe this fashion trend hasn't made its way from the west coast to the Midwest yet...


Is it being marketed to the snowboard community? 

She just needs a pacifier now.:dizzy:


----------

